# north carolina 2



## catfishrod69 (Nov 15, 2010)

close up of bess beetle....they all look exact same....nest is what i think are milkweed assassins....they were cool til i found out that they were plastic climbers, then even worse found out they wanna flap their wings at top of plastic only got 3 of them, and tried to get a close up of one, but they were super fast and getting frisky....next is some egg cases i found, found about 20-30, i know the one on left is a roach ooth, but others i aint sure....found em all under rocks and rotting wood...one second from right looks like moth, got alot of em....these are 2 different kinds of roaches i found down there....the one looks like blatta latteralis and the other i dunno, but would those be wild latteralis? found a bunch of each and some nymphs that look just like latteralis too....these guys look like mealworms, little one is fat and about 1 inch, big one is fat and about 3 inches and vicious.....there was also one in there that looked like a common mealworm, but musta got eatin....the big one though....when you touch him, its like touching a vietnamese centipede....i dunno.....look for north carolina 3


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi catfishrod69!

I don't know about the Roaches... :?

The Bess Beetle I know...   

The Mealworms....   I can't even haphazard a guess for them.... :8o

However....  the Assassin bugs look like the Triatoma sanguisuga that Galapoheros identified for me. "Blood-sucking Conenose". I'm not 100% positive, but search for the Triatome sp to see if you can find yours. Here in Florida many call these Stinkbugs. (Don't know why...) 

BTW, awesome pics! I will look your other threads and see what you have. 

S.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 16, 2010)

wouldnt be a good idea to call them stink bugs, since they can put out a lil more than a stink...haha....i will try and look em up thanks man...



Silberrücken said:


> Hi catfishrod69!
> 
> I don't know about the Roaches... :?
> 
> ...


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 16, 2010)

Those don't look like Triatoma sanguisuga, I think they are some other kind of bug but I don't know what...:?   Maybe look up Melanolestes picipes and see what you think.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 17, 2010)

yep just looked em up and they are Melanolestes picipes..go to this website....http://bugguide.net/node/view/7332       they look like they ones in the last pic....im actually relieved to find out thats what they are, cause if they were bloodsucking conenoses or Triatoma sanguisuga...then they were gonna starve or be killed...or given away....haha....thanks man





Galapoheros said:


> Those don't look like Triatoma sanguisuga, I think they are some other kind of bug but I don't know what...:?   Maybe look up Melanolestes picipes and see what you think.


----------

